# Recordings Canceled or Modified...



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

A very interesting topic, because it is a compilation of Data and Curiosities of the record industry in different times. The topic is not new, however, try to gather all the information possible, in order to have the list as updated as possible. If someone knows other data (or corrections) that are not on the list, you can share them; Any input is welcome.

*Recordings made with a different cast than originally planned:*

- Idomeneo by Levine (DGG) with Battle & Von Otter (replaced respectively by Grant-Murphy and Bartoli)
- Idomeneo by Colin Davis (PHILIPS) with Julia Varady (replaced by Roberta Alexander)
- Le Nozze di Figaro by Böhm / Ponnelle (DVD, DGG) with Rachel Yakar ?? (Replaced by Kiri Te Kanawa)
- Le Nozze di Figaro by Abbado (DGG) with Samuel Ramey (replaced by Bo Skovhus)
- Don Giovanni by Krips (DECCA) with Eleanor Steber (replaced by Suzanne Danco)
- Don Giovanni by Furtwangler (DVD, DGG) with Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (replaced by Lisa Della House)
- Don Giovanni by Giulini II ?? (EMI) (replaced by Klemperer)
- Don Giovanni by Böhm (DGG) with Wunderlich & Janowitz (replaced respectively by Schreier and Nilsson)
- Don Giovanni by Abbado (DGG) with Eaglen & Bartoli (replaced respectively by Carmela Remigio and Patrizia Pace)
- Don Giovanni by Mackerras (Telarc) with Cecilia Gasdia ?? (Replaced by Christine Brewer)
- Cosi fan tutte by Klemperer (EMI) with an "Illustrious Mozartian" (did not say who it was, only that was replaced by Margaret Price by desire of Herr Klemperer)
- Costi fan tutte by Solti II (DECCA) with Vinson Cole (replaced by Frank Lopardo) and Ruth Ziesak (replaced by Renée Fleming)
- Die Zauberflöte de Beecham (HMV / EMI) with Richard Tauber, Herbert Janssen and Alexander Kipnis (replaced by Helge Roswaenge, Walter Grossmann and Wilhelm Strienz respectively)
- Die Zauberflöte by Solti I (DECCA) with Helen Donath (replaced by Pilar Lorengar)
- Die Zauberflöte by Haitink (EMI) with Helen Donath (replaced by Lucia Popp)
- Die Entführung aus dem Serail by Krips (EMI) with Karin Ott? (Replaced by Lucia Popp)
- Fidelio by Harnoncourt (Teldec) with Lucia Popp (replaced by Charlotte Margiono)
- Il Barbiere di Siviglia by Abbado II (DGG) with Pavarotti (replaced by Frank Lopardo)
- Il Barbiere di Siviglia by Lopez-Cobos (TELDEC) with Gasdia (replaced by Larmore)
- Il Turco in Italia by Chailly (CBS) with Renata Scotto (replaced by Caballé)
- Guillaume Tell by Gardelli (EMI) with Corelli & Callas (replaced respectively by Gedda and Caballé)
- I Puritani by Bonynge I (DECCA) with Corelli (replaced by Pierre Duval)
- Lucia di Lammermoor by Lopez-Cobos (PHILIPS) with Cristina Deutekom (replaced by Montserrat Caballé because Deutekom wanted to make her strident strings)
- Lucia di Lammermoor by Rescigno (EMI) (Muti was scheduled to direct her, but Gruberova wanted to make her strident strings ...)
- Lucrezia Borgia by Bonynge (DECCA) with Pavarotti?? (Replaced by Aragall)
- Nabucco by Sinopoli (DGG) with Caballé (replaced by Dimitrova)
- Nabucco by Muti (EMI) with Sherrill Milnes (replaced by Piero Cappuccilli, who was also replaced by Matteo Manuguerra)
- Ernani by Bonynge (DECCA) with Samuel Ramey (replaced by Paata Burchuladze)
- Macbeth by Gardelli (DECCA) with Tito Gobbi (replaced by Sherrill Milnes, who was also replaced by Fischer-Dieskau)
- I Masnadieri by Bonynge (DECCA) with Pavarotti (replaced by Bonisolli)
- Luisa Miller by Maag (DECCA) with Cossotto (replaced by Anna Reynolds)
- Luisa Miller by Maazel (DGG) with Ghiaurov ?? (Replaced by G. Howell)
- Rigoletto by Erede (DECCA) with Gianni Poggi (replaced by Mario del Monaco)
- Il Trovatore by Schippers (EMI) with Regine Crespin (replaced by Gabriella Tucci)
- Il Trovatore (RCA) with William Steinberg (replaced by Zubin Mehta)
- Il Trovatore by Mehta II (DECCA) with Freni (replaced by Antonella Banaudi)
- La Traviata by Mehta (PHILIPS) with Carreras (replaced by Alfredo Kraus)
- I Vespri siciliani by Levine (RCA) with Caballé (replaced by Arroyo)
- Un Ballo in Maschera by Toscanini (RCA) with Bjoerling (replaced by Peerce)
- Un Ballo in maschera by Solti I (DECCA) with Bjoerling (replaced by Bergonzi)
- Un Ballo in maschera by Muti (EMI) with Caballé (replaced by Arroyo)
- Simon Boccanegra by Solti (DECCA) with Margaret Price (replaced by Kiri te Kanawa)
- La Forza del Destino by Schippers (RCA) with Corelli (replaced by Tucker)
- La Forza del Destino by Gardelli (EMI) with Corelli & Caballé (replaced respectively by Bergonzi and Arroyo)
- Aida by Solti (DECCA) with Leonie Rysanek (replaced by Leontyne Price)
- Aida by Pappano (EMI / WARNER) with Gheorghiu (The recording began to contemplate just after the Butterfly of 2009. finally opted for Harteros)
- Otello by Levine (RCA) with Leontyne Price (replaced by Scotto)
- Otello by Karajan I (DECCA) with Bastianini (replaced by Protti)
- Otello by Barbirolli (EMI) with Corelli, Caballe and Dieskau (being replaced the first 2 by McCracken and Gywneth Jones)
- La Bohème by Schippers (EMI) with Bjoerling & De Los Angeles (replaced respectively by Gedda and Freni)
- La Bohème by Colin Davis (PHILIPS) with Caballé in the role of Musseta?? (Replaced by Ashley Putnam)
- Madama Butterfly by Patane (EURODISC) with Moffo (replaced by Maria Chiara)
- Madama Butterfly by Maazel (CBS) with Aragall (replaced by Domingo) and I. Minton (replaced by G. Knight)
- Tosca by De Fabritiis (HMV / EMI) with Iva Pacetti (replaced by Maria Caniglia)
- Tosca by Rescigno (DECCA) with Shirley Verrett (replaced by Mirella Freni)
- La Fanciulla del West by Matacic (EMI) with Callas, Corelli & Gobbi (replaced respectively by Nilsson, Gibin and Mongelli)
- Turandot by Molinari-Pradelli (EMI) with Tucci (replaced by Freni, who was also replaced by Scotto)
- La Rondine by Molinari-Pradelli (RCA) with Alfredo Kraus (replaced by Daniele Barioni)
- Il Tabarro by Pappano (EMI) with Gorchakova (replaced by Guleghina)
- Cavalleria Rusticana by Santini (EMI) with Lucine Amara (replaced by Victoria De Los Angeles)
- Adriana Lecouvreur by Bonynge (DECCA) with Pavarotti (replaced by Bergonzi)
- Mefistofele by Serafin (DECCA) with Di Stefano (he got to record his part, but for differences with serafin, he was replaced by Del Monaco)
- Oberon by Conlon (EMI) with Michael Sylvester (replaced by Ben Heppner) and Carol Vaness (replaced by Deborah Voigt)
- Der Fliegende Holländer by Klemperer (EMI) with James King (replaced by Ernst Kozub)
- Meistersinger by Solti I (DECCA) with Gundula Janowitz, Alberto Remedios, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau & Karl Ridderbusch (replaced respectively by Hannelore Bode, Rene Kollo, Bernd Weikl and Norman Bailey)
- Meistersinger by Jochum (DGG) with Edith Mathis ?? (Replaced by Catarina Ligenzda)
- Siegfried by Solti (DECCA) with Ernst Kozub (replaced by Wolfgang Windgassen) and Kirsten Flagstad (replaced by Marga Höffgen)
- Siegfried by Karajan (DGG) with Christa Ludwig (replaced by Helga Dernesch)
- Götterdämmerung by Solti (DECCA) with Ernst Kozub (replaced by Wolfgang Windgassen)
- Lohengrin by Leinsdorf (RCA) with Leontyne Price (replaced by Lucine Amara)
- Lohengrin by Karajan (EMI) with Ursula Schoroeder-Feinen (replaced by Dunja Vejzovic)
- Lohengrin by Colin Davis (RCA) with Lucia Popp (replaced by Sharon Sweet)
- Tannhäuser by Solti (DECCA) with Regine Crespin (replaced by Christa Ludwig)
- Die Walkure by Leinsdorf (RCA / DECCA) with Leonie Rysanek (replaced by Regine Crespin, who was replaced by Marie Collier, who was replaced by Gré Brouwenstijn) and Grace Hoffman (replaced by Rita Gorr). Originally this version was going to be project of Karajan ??
- Die Walkure by Dohnanyi (DECCA) with Placido Domingo ?? (Replaced by Poul Elming)
- Tristan und Isolde by Furtwängler (EMI) with Martha Mödl & Boris Christoff (replaced respectively by Margarete klose & Ludwig Weber, who in turn were replaced by Blanche Thebom and Josef Greindl)
- Salomé by Karajan (EMI) with Stratas ?? (Which was thrown back when Karajan told him that in addition to the recording, would have to assume the performances in Salzburg and eventually resorted to Behrens)
- Salomé by Nagano (French version EMI / VIRGIN) with Stratas ?? (Replaced by Karen Huffstodt)
- Salomé by Sinopoli (DGG) with Ekkehard Wlaschiha (replaced by Bryn Terfel)
- Elektra (DGG) with Fricsay and Goltz (replaced respectively by Böhm and Borkh)
- Elektra by Solti (DECCA) with Rysanek ?? (Replaced by G. Jones, who in turn was replaced by Nilsson)
- Rosenkavalier by Böhm (DGG) with Lisa della Casa (the first choice and express wish of Herr Böhm, but for reasons of contract was replaced by Marianne Schech)
- Rosenkavalier by Karajan (EMI) with Jurinac (replaced by Stich-Randall)
- Rosenkavalier by Haitink (EMI) with Shicoff (replaced by Richard Leech)
- Ariadne auf Naxos by Kempe (EMI) with Christa Ludwig (replaced by Gundula Janowitz)
- Ariadne auf Naxos by Böhm (DGG) with Domingo (replaced by Jess Thomas)
- Ariadne auf Naxos by Levine (DGG) with Domingo (replaced by Gary Lakes)
- Die Frau Ohne Schatten by Solti (DECCA) with Christa Ludwig ?? (Apparently offered by Solti himself, but she rejected the offer as it was at a late date and the maestro opted for Reinhild Runkel)
- Romeo et Juliette by Plasson (EMI) with Neil Shicoff (replaced by Alfredo kraus)
- Romeo et Juliette by Plasson II (EMI) with Leontina Vaduva (replaced by Gheorghiu)
- Romeo et Juliette by Slatkin (RCA) with Gheorghiu (replaced by Ruth Ann Swenson)
- Les Huguenots by Bonynge (DECCA) with Gedda (replaced by Anastasios Vrenios)
- Faust by Rizzi (TELDEC) with Shicoff & June Anderson (replaced respectively by Jerry Hadley and Marie McLaughlin, the latter being replaced by Cecilia Gasdia)
- Carmen by Karajan (EMI) with Callas and Björling (the initial project is canceled due to differences between Callas and Karajan and finally the recording was made with Beecham, De Los Angeles and Gedda respectively)
- Carmen by Solti (DECCA) with Pavarotti & Verrett (replaced respectively by Domingo and Berganza, the latter being replaced by Troyanos)
- Carmen by Ozawa (PHILIPS) with Carreras (replaced by Shicoff)
- Les Contes d'Hoffmann by Cluytens II (EMI) with Callas as Olympia (replaced by Gianna D'Angelo), C. Ludwig as Nicklausse (replaced by J.-Christophe Benoît) and for the villans Fischer-Dieskau, Ghiaurov and Waechter (finally replaced by Ghiuselev, London and Blanc)
- Les Contes d'Hoffmann by Cambreling (EMI) with Edita Gruberova as Olympia (replaced by Luciana Serra)
- Les Contes d'Hoffmann by Nagano (Erato) with Barbara Hendricks as Antonia (replaced by Leontina Vaduva)
- Bernstein's West Side Story (DGG) with Domingo (replaced by Francisco Araiza, who was in turn replaced by Neil Shicoff, who was also replaced by José Carreras)
- Die Lustige Witwe with Karajan (EMI) (replaced by Otto Ackermann)
- Boris Godunov by Karajan (DECCA) with Souliotis ?? (replaced by Vishnevskaya)
- Thais (EMI) with Jean Martinon (he died and was replaced by Lorin Maazel)
- Werther by Plasson (EMI) with Teresa Berganza ?? (Replaced by Tatiana Troyanos)

*Planned recordings that were never made (some of them sometimes started before being interrupted, or fully recorded, but blocked by a particular cause or artist):*

- Idomeneo (DGG) Film directed by Ponnelle (UNITEL project that contemplated documenting all the Mozartian productions of Jean-Pierre Ponnelle in "Film version".) It was truncated to the death of the director, just as he finished filming "Cosi Fan Tutte" In 1988)
- Lucio Silla (DGG) Film directed by Ponnelle (Idem ...)
- Die Entführung aus dem Serail (DGG) Film directed by Ponnelle (Idem ...)
- Die Zauberflote (DGG) Film directed by Ponnelle (Idem ...)
- Don Giovanni (DGG) Film directed by Ponnelle (Idem ...)
- Don Giovanni (RCA) with Levine, Milnes, L.Price, Caballé, Blegen and Burrows
Don Giovanni by Currentzis (SONY) with S. Kermes (replaced by M. Papatanasiu), Natasha Marsh (replaced by K. Gauvin), Jael Azzaretti (replaced by C. Gansch), Sean Mathey (replaced by K. Tarver), Simone Alberghini (replaced by D. Tiliakos), Nathan Berg (replaced by V. Orar), Darcy Blaker (replaced by G. Loconsolo) and Michael George (replaced by M. Kares) - It was recorded complete but Currentzis was not satisfied with the Result, and re-recorded it with another cast.
- Il Barbiere di Siviglia (RCA) with Alberto Zedda (It was supposed to be the first recording of the critical edition)
- Otello (DECCA) with Pritchard, Anderson, Blake and Merritt (by the interpreters is understood to be that of Rossini)
- Armida (EMI) with Masini, Anderson and Blake (Aix-en-Provence performances were filmed, but apparently EMI itself canceled its publication for the production ...)
- Ricciardo e Zoraide (DECCA) with Chailly, Anderson, Ford and Merritt
- La Gazza Ladra (DECCA) with Bartoli and Flórez ??
- Semiramide (ERATO) with Caballé and Dupuy
- I Capuleti e i Montecchi (DECCA) with Bonynge, Sutherland, Horne, and Pavarotti ??
- I Capuleti e i Montecchi (NIGHTINGALE?) With Gruberova, Florez and Oprisanu ??
- Norma (DECCA) with Gavazzeni?, Cerquetti, Del Monaco, and Simionato
- Norma (DGG) with Karajan, Ricciarelli, Freni and Carreras
- Norma (SONY?) With Dimitrova, Baltsa, Ghiaurov, Malagnini and Tchakarov??
- I Puritani (SONY) with Gruberova and Merritt
- I Puritani (PHILIPS) with Deutekom
- Lucia di Lammermoor (SONY?) With Merritt??
- La Favorita (?) With Baltsa, Kraus and Gavanelli (It exists and has spread, though never in an "official" way)
- Anna Bolena (?) With Devia, Ganassi, Mukeria and Roberto Abbado (the live performances of Florence)
- Anna Bolena (RCA) with Caballé
- Maria Stuarda (RCA) with Caballé
- Roberto Devereux (RCA) with Caballé
- Attila (EMI) with Caballé
- Alzira (RCA) with Moffo, Bonisolli and Cappuccilli
- Rigoletto (DGG) with Karajan and Freni
- Trovatore (EMI) with Giulini, Caballé, Verrett and Cappuccilli
- La Traviata (EMI) with Callas (One of the Callas projects canceled in the 60's, EMI always wanted to record it with various artists, but for various reasons it was not possible)
- La Traviata (PHILIPS) with Davis, Ricciarelli and Carreras
- La Traviata (DGG) with Giulini, Plowright, Lima and Pons (Apparently it was recorded, but Giulini himself vetoed his release, arguing that he would cancel his future projects with DGG)
- La Forza del Destino (EMI) with Caballé and Carreras
- La Forza del Destino (DECCA) with Voigt, Pavarotti, Nucci, and Scandiuzzi
- Macbeth (EMI) with Callas (One of the Callas projects canceled in the 60's, for various reasons)
- Don Carlo (EMI) with Callas (One of the Callas projects canceled in the 60's, for various reasons)
- Don Carlo (DECCA) with Karajan, Domingo, Freni, and Ludwig
- Don Carlo ... in Italian (DGG) with Abbado, Domingo, Ricciarelli, Obraztsova, and Bruson
- Aida (DGG) with Cheryl Studer
- Otello by Fritz Reiner (RCA) with Jussi Bjoerling and Victoria of Los Angeles
- Falstaff (DGG) with Kathleen Battle
- La Gioconda (RCA) with Levine, Scotto, Domingo, Milnes, and Troyanos (Apparently it was canceled since in the period of time that had to be effected, the Boheme was opted with the same director, soprano and baritone)
- Le Villi (EMI) with Alagna and Gheorghiu (Reduced to extracts in the disc of La Rondine)
- Edgar (EMI) with Alagna & Gheorghiu
- La Bohème (DGG) with Kleiber, Cotrubas, Domingo, Ricciarelli and Ghiaurov
- Madama Butterfly (RCA) with te Kanawa and Domingo
- Madama Butterfly (DECCA) with Caballé and Pavarotti
- Madama Butterfly (?) With Caballé and Martí ??
- Tosca (EMI) with Floriana Cavalli and Alfredo Kraus
- Tosca (EMI) with Regine Crespin (She only recorded extracts in French with Georges Prêtre to the baton in 1960)
- Tosca (SONY) with Tomowa-Sintow, Gedda, Wixell and Tchakarov (exists and circulates there, but never in an "official" way)
- Tosca (RCA) with Moffo
- Lodoletta (RCA) with Moffo
- Adriana Lecouvreur (PHILIPS) with Caballé and Carreras
- Adriana Lecouvreur (EMI) with Alagna and Gheorghiu
- Lohengrin (EMI) with Karajan, Bjoerling, Schwarzkopf and Callas (All I know is that it was going to take place between the late 50's and early 60's)
- Tristan und Isolde of Solti II (DECCA) (Solti contemplated doing his re-make from the 80's and they discussed various options for the couple: James King, Placido Domingo, Jessye Norman, Hildegard Behrens and Maria Ewing. Ben Heppner and Deborah Voigt, but Heppner was not sure at all since he still did not sing the role and Solti died, thus truncating the project)
- Parsifal (RCA?) With Voigt, Heppner, Terfel, Leiferkus, Hendrik Rootering and directed by Colin Davis
- Die Schweigsame Frau (RCA) with Gruberova, Moll, and Van der Walt
- Elektra (DGG) with Deborah Voigt (who refused to sing the lead), Cheryl Studer and directed by Sinopoli
- Rosenkavalier (DGG) with Studer, Battle, Moll, and Von Otter
- Arabella (DGG) with Cheryl Studer, Angela Maria Blasi, Bryn Terfel and directed by Sinopoli
- Die Frau Ohne Schatten (DGG) with Studer, Terfel and directed by Sinopoli
- Ariadne auf Naxos (DECCA?) With Voigt, Dessay and Dohnanyi ?? (It is possible that it has been canceled and DGG rescued the ladies for Sinopoli's Recording)
- Ariadne auf Naxos (EMI?) With Sawallisch ??
- Die Liebe der Danae (EMI?) With Haitink ??
- Fidelio (COLUMBIA / EMI?) With Bruno Walter ?? (Considered in the late 50's / early 60's and discarded several options that the maestro did not convince him for one thing or another: Leonor: Eileen Farrel, Ingrid Bjoner, Inge Borkh, Sena Jurinac and the chosen one was Gré Brouwenstijn. Marceline: Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Irmgard Seefried, Rita Streich and the chosen one was Wilma Lipp. Florestan: Jon Vickers was discarded and James McCracken was contemplated when the maestro was ill and died)
- Romeo et Juliette de Luisi (? -DVD) with Andrea Boccelli and Maite Alberola??
- Les Contes d'Hoffmann (PHILIPS) featuring Levine, Kraus, M.Price and Baltsa
- Manon (DGG) with Studer and Sunday
- La Damnation de Faust (EMI 58/59) with Cluytens, Gorr, Gedda and Souzay (Reduced to highlights)
- La Damnation de Faust (EMI 67/68) with Charles Munch and Crespin (replaced by Victoria of Los Angeles, finally the project was truncated with that cast and was made the recording of Prêtre)
- Benvenuto Cellini (EMI / VIRGIN) with Alagna and Kunde ??
- Les Troyens (EMI) with Alagna, Varady and Plasson ??
- Juive (RCA) with Tucker, Arroyo and Moffo (Reduced to highlights)
- Robert Le Diable (CBS / SONY?) With Merritt and Ramey ??
- Die Tote Stadt (DGG?) With Jane Eaglen ??
- Die Tote Stadt (EMI?) With Voigt or Mattila ?? And Conlon (canceled when DGG planned to carry out the previous ...finally none was made)
- Aufstteg und Fall der Stad Mahagonny (DECCA) (Inexplicable its cancellation by the project "Weill" that carried out for Decca)
- Gloriana (DECCA?) With Janet Baker and Britten ??

*This last one I put it aside because I found it in the French Wikipedia ... it appears in the discography, and although we know that it does not exist, who says that maybe it was planned, but for one or other reason was canceled:*

- La Gioconda: Mirella Freni, José Carreras, Brigitte Fassbaender, Renato Bruson, José van Dam, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Philharmonia Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli (dir.) - Deutsche Grammophon - 1985

All clarification / contribution is welcome since the purpose of this post is to update it with the information which is yet to come.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Meistersinger/Dresden/EMI - planned with Sir John Barbirolli conducting but he withdrew. After he died, Herbert von Karajan conducted.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Very interesting stuff Wolf!


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Yes Bonetan..a lot. And thanks Becca!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I knowe for sure that Philips recorded a Traviata with Carrers and Ricciarelli, never seen the light of day.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Both Dohnanyi and Gergiev had planned full Ring cycles, but only released Rheingold and Walkure before the rest of the cycles were cancelled due to poor sales. Furtwangler was also planning a full studio Ring, but was only able to complete the Walkure before his death. I believe there was some talk of a Klemperer Ring before his passing as well.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

howlingfantods said:


> I believe there was some talk of a Klemperer Ring before his passing as well.


I don't know about a full Ring but there is a recording of act 1 of Walkure and the last scene from act 3. Klemperer was not able to do all the rehearsing for it so Reginald Goodall was asked to prepare it, which he did for a nominal fee. It is interesting that Klemperer considered Goodall as an acceptable 'assistant'!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I showed this list on someone who worked for Phonogram all his live and he's wondering where on earth you got this fairytale story from?


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

In several sites this data circulate and many are true. Others are plans that did not go beyond "projects". It should be noted that many data have come to light in recent years either by the same artists (on interviews or books), or by fans well connected with some singers, members of orchestras or record labels:

http://parterre.com/zine-archive/impossible-discs-part-1/
http://parterre.com/zine-archive/impossible-discs-part-2/
http://parterre.com/zine-archive/impossible-discs-part-3/

http://www.odb-opera.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=13452
http://operachroniques.over-blog.com/article-18392703.html
http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind9712B&L=OPERA-L&P=R5655
http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind0111C&L=OPERA-L&P=R5525
http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind0511C&L=OPERA-L&P=R5911

Norma with Cerquetti, Del Monaco and Simionato (Academia di Santa Cecilia / Gavazzeni): Some fragments exist and were included in the Book/disc "Il Favoloso Mario Del Monaco". I do not know if there are more recorded parts. Could be, because Cerquetti had a contract with Decca at the time:

http://www.mariodelmonaco.net/cd-25--aniversario.html

"Svanir le voci... Meco all'altar di Venere... Me protegge, me difende" (Mario del Monaco & ¿Piero de Palma?):





"Eccola! Va', mi... Va', crudele, al Dio spietato" (Del Monaco & Simionato):





La Favorita With Baltsa and Kraus from Viena (in excelent sound). Apparently it was Baltsa herself, who canceled the release, Because in fact it was the only occasion in which she sings the role: 





Romeo et Juliette with Bocelli and Alberola. Was published on cd. Also announced a dvd but was never released:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51-w1uzadYL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Giulini's Traviata on DGG: 
http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=OPERA-L;PjjV6A;20030102025105-0500C

Solti´s Re-make of Tristan in the 90's:
http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind9704D&L=OPERA-L&P=R11753
http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind9704D&L=OPERA-L&P=R11669
http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind9804C&L=OPERA-L&P=R550

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/feb/17/deborah-voigt-soprano-book-call-me-debbie-addiction

http://www.filomusica.com/filo34/maestros.html

The memoirs of Walter Legge "On and Off the Record: a Memoir of Walter Legge" compiles several curiosities of this type. A very interesting book.

Alberto zedda mentions in his book "Divagazioni Rossiniane" (I have the book in Spanish ... obligatory for all lovers of Rossini), the project with RCA to record the first critical edition of "Barbiere". This was in the time of its beginnings and before 1968, when it did with Abbado at La Scala.

The canceled projects of callas, I think are the most known by all, as it has been made known in many places, as well as in the book that accompanies the recent remaster "Callas Remastered". i have the book "Maria Callas, The Art Behind the Legend" of Henry Wisneski, And says that there were projects of the following integrals (Traviata, Macbeth and Don Carlo) that had to be realized in the 60's. The plans remained in simple project.One very interesting thing about this book is that it is from 1975, Callas was still alive and the information (or rumors) was more "recent".

Many data of this type, are also indicated in the booklets that accompany the reissues on CD of many Operas:

The Booklet on Furtwangler Trisntan ("Great Recordings of the Century") mentions the changes of Brangane and Marke

And I think if I'm not mistaken, in the booklet of the recording of Abbado "Il Viaggio a Reims", it is mentioned that Karajan wanted to record his first "Norma" with Cuberlli (Several options were considered, apart from Freni and Ricciarelli). Simple project, which does not materialize.

The Project of The Mozart's Films directed by Jean-Pierre Ponnelle it is mentioned in the booklet of the dvd of "Cosi Fan Tutte". The director filmed only part of the project (Le Nozze, La Clemenza, Mitridate and Cosi). The others (Lucio Silla, Idomeneo, Zauberflote, Don Giovanni and Die Entführung) were canceled when he died at the end of the shooting of Cosi.

Many times there are data that come with the passage of the years and there are things that maybe we do not even know and we will not know until several years. Sometimes even the record companies, they do not know what they keep in their vaults & Files. I come to mind the special edition of "Don Giovanni" by Klemperer, which EMI reissued a few years ago. Includes a cd with the recording sessions. The record company did not even know that it had in its vaults the tapes of the sessions !!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

- Die Walkure by Leinsdorf (RCA / DECCA) with Leonie Rysanek (replaced by Regine Crespin, who was replaced by Marie Collier, who was replaced by Gré Brouwenstijn) and Grace Hoffman (replaced by Rita Gorr). *Originally this version was going to be project of Karajan ??*

There is no evidence for this.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

*Solti´s Re-make of Tristan in the 90's:*

Solti in his autobiography wanted to remake Tristan as he was so dissatisfied with the version recorded by Culshaw and team. His death prevented it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

- *Carmen by Karajan (EMI) with Callas and Björling* (the initial project is canceled due to differences between Callas and Karajan and finally the recording was made with Beecham, De Los Angeles and Gedda respectively)

Absolutely no mention of this in Osborne's biography. There was a failure to record La Traviata together. Is your source mixing these up?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

-* Tosca by Rescigno (DECCA) *with Shirley Verrett (replaced by Mirella Freni)

The cast was originally meant for Karajan but Verrett was not in it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

-* Salomé by Karajan (EMI) with Stratas ?? (Which was thrown back when Karajan told him that in addition to the recording, would have to assume the performances in Salzburg and eventually resorted to Behrens)*

Don't know where this came from. Karajan never intended to record it with anyone but Behrens. See Osborn's biog pp 630-632


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

"Ring" Cycles (Both unfinished)...

The Dohnanyi Ring cycle in Cleveland for Decca: 
http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=OPERA-L;YaJvpA;19980505120023-0400A
http://www.wagnerdiscography.com/reviews/rhe/rhe93dohnanyi.htm
http://rec.music.classical.recordings.narkive.com/pMs185IQ/dohnanyi-ring-what-happened
https://books.google.com.mx/books?i...IWjAH#v=onepage&q=Dohnanyi ring cycle&f=false

And Furtwangler Studio Ring with the Wiener Philharmoniker:
https://books.google.com.mx/books?i...e&q=furtwangler ring cycle studio emi&f=false
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/08/11/a...-cd-furtwangler-as-pre-eminent-wagnerian.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Wolf said:


> "Ring" Cycles (Both unfinished)...
> 
> The Dohnanyi Ring cycle in Cleveland for Decca:
> http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=OPERA-L;YaJvpA;19980505120023-0400A
> ...


Due to bad sales, nothing more , nothing less


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Due to bad sales, nothing more , nothing less


The Decca was cancelled because of rising costs - and lack of interest.

The Furtwangler because of the conductor's death. Sadly the singing in the Furtwangler Walkure is really not up to scratch - the ladies appear to be not in their best voice and Franz as Wotan is in pretty poor voice. Why on earth didn't they have Hotter who was then at his peak?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> The Decca was cancelled because of rising costs - and lack of interest.
> 
> The Furtwangler because of the conductor's death. Sadly the singing in the Furtwangler Walkure is really not up to scratch - the ladies appear to be not in their best voice and Franz as Wotan is in pretty poor voice. Why on earth didn't they have Hotter who was then at his peak?


Other words but the same outcome as mine.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

About Callas _"Traviata"_:

http://www.arsc-audio.org/journals/v19/v19n2-3p54-63.pdf


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Wolf said:


> About Callas _"Traviata"_:
> 
> http://www.arsc-audio.org/journals/v19/v19n2-3p54-63.pdf


I do think that's widely know and even discussed on the site.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

_"Beecham y EMI: The Rice Hotel memo"_ (pdf, from pag. 104)

http://etheses.whiterose.ac.uk/2018/5/2_THESISMC4.pdf

a note of a discussion between Sir Thomas and David Bicknell, held at The Rice Hotel in Houston on March 25th 1955, to discuss the repertoire that he would record with EMI from 1956 onwards.



> The list produced by Sir Thomas was as follows:
> 
> '* Seasons (Haydn)
> 
> ...


The following complete recordings were made from the repertoire on Beecham's list: 'The Seasons', 'The Seraglio', 'Solomon', and 'Carmen'.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

According to reports , James Levine was to record Les Troyens in the 80s with the Met orchestra and chorus for DG , but I don't know about the cast . But this was scuttled before it took place .
DG has an incomplete Wozzeck in vaults with the late Carlos Kleiber and the Saatskapelle, Dresden which Kleiber decided to end before completion .


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Wolf said:


> _"Beecham y EMI: The Rice Hotel memo"_ (pdf, from pag. 104)
> 
> http://etheses.whiterose.ac.uk/2018/5/2_THESISMC4.pdf
> 
> ...


He also recorded the Beethoven Mass in C


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

One piece of interesting controversy concerns the delayed recording of Verdi's Un Ballo in Mascara by Decca in which Jphn Culshaw claims he aimed to record Bjorling's Riccardo, which he reckoned to be one of the great performances of that time. Unfortunately because of differences between Bjorling and Solti the recording was postponed and a continued later with Bergonzi. Culshaw in his book blames Bjorling's alcoholism for his erratic behaviour. However this has been disputed by Bjorling's widow and was also disputed by Nilsson who sang Amelia. Has anybody got any further light to shed on this matter?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

superhorn said:


> According to reports , James Levine was to record Les Troyens in the 80s with the Met orchestra and chorus for DG , but I don't know about the cast . But this was scuttled before it took place .
> DG has an incomplete Wozzeck in vaults with the late Carlos Kleiber and the Saatskapelle, Dresden which Kleiber decided to end before completion .


DG did recorded it and released it as DVD, Troyanos/ Domingo, et al.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Pugg said:


> DG did recorded it and released it as DVD, Troyanos/ Domingo, et al.


 Yes, I've seen it and enjoyed it . But unfortunately, the studio recording never happened .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

superhorn said:


> Yes, I've seen it and enjoyed it . But unfortunately, the studio recording never happened .


I do think that money was the problem, I always read the booklets and amazes me to see how much Mrs Landauer donated towards opera recordings.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

superhorn said:


> DG has an incomplete Wozzeck in vaults with the late Carlos Kleiber and the Saatskapelle, Dresden which Kleiber decided to end before completion .


More info. About that project?? The cast or other data?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Wolf said:


> More info. About that project?? The cast or other data?


 I don't remember the cast , but you can google it yourself. I don't remember which website I heard this story on. Sorry .


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

superhorn said:


> According to reports , James Levine was to record Les Troyens in the 80s with the Met orchestra and chorus for DG , but I don't know about the cast . But this was scuttled before it took place .
> *DG has an incomplete Wozzeck in vaults with the late Carlos Kleiber and the Saatskapelle, Dresden which Kleiber decided to end before completion *.


A Wozzeck recording in Dresden was arranged for Kleiber but on the first morning he walked out without explanation. I suppose it's the privilege of genius but a professional musician who I mentioned it towns annoyed and called it 'totally unprofessional'. And, of course, it is!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Another causality of the Kleiber temperament was a proposed recording of Beethoven's Emperor concerto with the pianist Michelangeli, who was himself not exactly lacking in temperament, because one of the cellists asked Michelangeli: "Maestro, what speed would you like?" Kleiber walked out and was on the aircraft back to Munich in no time at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

DavidA said:


> Another causality of the Kleiber temperament was a proposed recording of Beethoven's Emperor concerto with the pianist Michelangeli, who was himself not exactly lacking in temperament, because one of the cellists asked Michelangeli: "Maestro, what speed would you like?" Kleiber walked out and was on the aircraft back to Munich in no time at all.


One ,may ask or the man was completely sane ?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> A Wozzeck recording in Dresden was arranged for Kleiber but on the first morning he walked out without explanation. I suppose it's the privilege of genius but a professional musician who I mentioned it towns annoyed and called it 'totally unprofessional'. And, of course, it is!


I can understand it a bit, Kleiber and Wozzeck......not sure it's the right match for such a sensitive person.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> I can understand it a bit, Kleiber and Wozzeck......not sure it's the right match for such a sensitive person.


As he'd conducted it before in the opera house one might suppose recording it was alright for him.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 6, 2017)

DavidA said:


> - *Carmen by Karajan (EMI) with Callas and Björling* (the initial project is canceled due to differences between Callas and Karajan and finally the recording was made with Beecham, De Los Angeles and Gedda respectively)
> 
> Absolutely no mention of this in Osborne's biography. There was a failure to record La Traviata together. Is your source mixing these up?


I believe this is mentioned in the "great recordings of the century" edition of the Beecham Carmen.

However Callas singing Olympia sounds like a very strange idea, was it that her name just popped out in a draft stage of the project? Even more unlikely seems Lohengrin, she didn't speak german, and she didn't find Wagner very interesting.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Macbeth said:


> I believe this is mentioned in the "great recordings of the century" edition of the Beecham Carmen.
> 
> However Callas singing Olympia sounds like a very strange idea, was it that her name just popped out in a draft stage of the project?


In fact. In the booklets of both recordings (Great Recordings of the Century editions) appears the data. Callas was full time with the Carmen sessions when the project of Les Contes with Cluytens was offered to her


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

> Traviata - Giulini (DGG)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There's a rumour that DG did a Fidelio with Studer and Hepner, but it was never released as Hepner also recorded the opera with Solti.

Any idea if this is true?

Any idea if they actually started recording the Studer Strauss operas planned?

N.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

DavidA said:


> - Die Walkure by Leinsdorf (RCA / DECCA) with Leonie Rysanek (replaced by Regine Crespin, who was replaced by Marie Collier, who was replaced by Gré Brouwenstijn) and Grace Hoffman (replaced by Rita Gorr). *Originally this version was going to be project of Karajan ??*
> 
> There is no evidence for this.





> "Speaking of which, what eventually became the Leinsdorf London based "Walküre" recording, started out leveraging Karajan's Vienna Ring. In 1961 it was announced that RCA would release a "Die Walküre" with Karajan conducting the Vienna Philharmonic and featuring Nilsson, Vickers, Rysanek and Hotter as soloists."


http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind1801A&L=OPERA-L&T=0&F=&S=&P=74768


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

The Conte said:


> There's a rumour that DG did a Fidelio with Studer and Hepner, but it was never released as Hepner also recorded the opera with Solti.
> 
> Any idea if this is true?
> 
> ...


No idea about the Fidelio. About the Strauss recordings with Studer, it is said that maybe they started with Arabella, but they didn't guarantee anything either. Only the members of the orchestra and the involved singers know it.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Strauss' Elektra, cond. Claudio Abbado, with Jessye Norman, Helga Dernesch, Victor Braun, Vienna Philharmonic (Deutsche Grammophon - unreleased to date)

Recorded in the late 80 's and never published...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheryl_Studer (in discography)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/rR2KG9XVLLTVN1Y/ref=aw_cr_i_1


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

The Conte said:


> There's a rumour that DG did a Fidelio with Studer and Hepner, but it was never released as Hepner also recorded the opera with Solti.
> 
> Any idea if this is true?


Not likely. DG recorded a video with Heppner from the Met, and he recorded Florestan for BMG with Colin Davis.



> Any idea if they actually started recording the Studer Strauss operas planned?


Which label? She recorded Salome for DG, the Empress and Chrysothemis for EMI. No idea whether there were plans for the Marschallin, Ariadne, Daphne, or the Countess in Capriccio. Alas, her voice went south fairly early.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Wolf said:


> http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind1801A&L=OPERA-L&T=0&F=&S=&P=74768


The guys gives no evidence for this


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> Not likely. DG recorded a video with Heppner from the Met, and he recorded Florestan for BMG with Colin Davis.
> 
> Which label? She recorded Salome for DG, the Empress and Chrysothemis for EMI. No idea whether there were plans for the Marschallin, Ariadne, Daphne, or the Countess in Capriccio. Alas, her voice went south fairly early.


That's right, sorry the Fidelio was not with Solti, but Davis. Solti conducted the opera in Salzburg with Studer and Hepner and maybe DG wanted to release that live recording, but couldn't because Hepner had already recorded it. (The Met DVD was from later on and so hadn't been made yet.)

Of the Strauss operas I think I heard that Arabella and the Marschallin were planned by DG, but Capriccio seems plausible as well.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I could have sworn there was an "Otello" planned for Corelli but never made.


----------



## alanmichael1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Some remarks about the mentioned Rosenkavalier recordings on the first page:

- Karajan wanted Rita Streich and Irmgard Seefried for his first recording (like in Ariadne), but Legge preferred Christa Ludwig as Octavian and Streich was ill or pregnant and had to be replaced by Teresa Stich-Randall.
- Both then sang in the 1958 Böhm recording from Dresden. The planned Marschallin was Leonie Rysanek. I think Della Casa was asked as replacement first (but Decca didn't let her go), then Schech. Both stories are told by Thomas Voigt in the booklet of the Böhm recording.


----------



## brahms4 (May 8, 2017)

Some non-opera recordings would be a cancelled recording by RCA of Fritz Reiner conducting The Rite of Spring due to Reiner`s ill health.Reiner recorded Brahms 4th Symphony with the RPO for Reader`s Digest,but these same sessions were to include him conducting the 5th Symphony of Tchaikovsky but, once again,ill health intervened sending him and his wife back to the States.Jascha Horenstein ended up recording the work.Sir Adrian Boult recorded The Planets by Holst with the London Philharmonic in digital but there was a glitch of some sort forcing EMI to go with the analogue version.Boult would be the only musician ever to record both in acoustical(1920)and digital(though aborted)medium.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

alanmichael1 said:


> Some remarks about the mentioned Rosenkavalier recordings on the first page:
> 
> - Karajan wanted Rita Streich and Irmgard Seefried for his first recording (like in Ariadne), but Legge preferred Christa Ludwig as Octavian and Streich was ill or pregnant and had to be replaced by Teresa Stich-Randall.
> - Both then sang in the 1958 Böhm recording from Dresden. The planned Marschallin was Leonie Rysanek. I think Della Casa was asked as replacement first (but Decca didn't let her go), then Schech. Both stories are told by Thomas Voigt in the booklet of the Böhm recording.


There is a live recording of Karajan with Jurinac and Della Casa


----------



## alanmichael1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes, the wonderful 1960 broadcast from Salzburg - but Jurinac sings Octavian. As far as I can see, she never sang Sophie (as suggested on page 1), but changed from Octavian to Marschallin in 1966.

Another modified recording is Kubelik's 1985 Don Giovanni. German press reported that both Don Giovanni Bernd Weikl and Don Ottavio Vinson Cole fell ill and had to be replaced by Alan Titus and Thomas Moser. The result is nevertheless great.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Becca said:


> I don't know about a full Ring but there is a recording of act 1 of Walkure and the last scene from act 3. Klemperer was not able to do all the rehearsing for it so Reginald Goodall was asked to prepare it, which he did for a nominal fee. It is interesting that Klemperer considered Goodall as an acceptable 'assistant'!


It's interesting that people think Klemperer was a great conductor.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> It's interesting that people think Klemperer was a great conductor.


I must admit, Mahler's : Das Lied von der Erde is stunning.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I must admit, Mahler's : Das Lied von der Erde is stunning.


Yes despite some slow tempi


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> I could have sworn there was an "Otello" planned for Corelli but never made.


The Barbirolli recording for EMI: Originally conceived for Corelli & Caballé (Then replaced with McCracken and Jones)


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind1803E&L=OPERA-L&T=0&F=&S=&P=45222



> Decca had a project, from which the roles were already assigned. The recording of "Les Huguenots" (Gli ugonotti) with Sutherland-Corelli-Tebaldi-Ghiaurov and Marilyn Horne with Georg Solti conducting. Tebaldi had gone to La Scala specifically to attend the rehearsals and better understand the role of Valentina in the revival of 1962 with Sutherland-Corelli-Simionato.The recording was going to be made in 1963-64, then the recording was suspended because Tebaldi had canceled all her commitments , schedule for 1963. Finally the recording was made in 1969 with Sutherland- Arroyo-Anastasios Vrenios- Ghiuselev-Bacquier.


Does anyone know if it's true? It is the first time that I find that information.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Wolf said:


> http://listserv.bccls.org/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind1803E&L=OPERA-L&T=0&F=&S=&P=45222
> 
> Does anyone know if it's true? It is the first time that I find that information.


I read the same post over there, we shall never know as all participants are gone.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I read the same post over there, we shall never know as all participants are gone.


Double, double sadness, that they have all gone and that Corelli and Tebaldi didn't end up in the recording (why didn't they replace Tebaldi with Simionato if that story is true?) Although I like Arroyo in the studio recording.

N.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

The Conte said:


> Double, double sadness, that they have all gone and that Corelli and Tebaldi didn't end up in the recording (why didn't they replace Tebaldi with Simionato if that story is true?) Although I like Arroyo in the studio recording.
> 
> N.


It seems to me that the studio recording of _Les Huguenots_ which was made by Bonynge et al is a pretty unhappy solution given the options available during the period.

If we hypothetically take it as granted that Joan Sutherland head the cast, it seems to me there were several ways of casting the opera that would have better reflected Decca's strengths.

A recording of_ Gli Ugonotti_ with blood-and-thunder Italianate casting could have included Decca artists such as Corelli (or later Pavarotti or Aragall), a choice of baritones such as Bastianini, Taddei, Panerai or Gobbi and the lower voices of Siepi, Tozzi, Corena. Tebaldi would indeed be starry casting. Simionato and Cerquetti were also around depending on the dates. Gavazzeni (who conducted the opera at La Scala) also recorded for Decca as did Serafin who taped it for RAI.

Alternatively there is the casting described above which presumably would also be an Italian language version given Tebaldi's reluctance to sing other languages? It is perhaps less idiomatic but Horne and Ghiaurov jump out among Decca artists and other international casting could include Fischer-Dieskau who appeared contemporaneously in Solti's _Don Carlos_. Presumably this would be based around Covent Garden given Solti's leadership?

The French-language version chosen by Bonynge is the first difficulty since during this period Decca's recordings are not always notable for their authentic style with such international casts as Resnik, Del Monaco, Sutherland and Krause in _Carmen_ and Corelli/Sutherland/Ghiaurov in _Faust_. It is plausible that a large-voiced French-language version with powerhouses like Crespin or Gorr could have been fielded which would, like the aforementioned sets, make up in thrills the lack of some graces. Like the others, perhaps a Swiss orchestra and chorus could have been used.

As it was, the French-language version as taped by Bonynge is sometimes low in thrills and the results can be smaller scale such as the Raoul of Vrenios. At the same time, the singing rarely has the spark of such characterful singers as Gedda, Kraus, Vanzo, Callas, de Los Angeles, Blanc, Christoff who were usually signed by other labels. It also did not have a French orchestra or chorus but the New Philharmonic and Ambrosian chorus were electrifying in different circumstances with Muti in _Macbeth_ on EMI so it remains to be seen why the result is so studio-bound...


----------



## herodias (Jul 30, 2018)

Giulini replaced klemperer in the 1959 Don Giovanni. There is a also an interview with Berit Lindholm in which she says she was asked by Karajan to record Brunnhilde in Siegfried and Gotterdammerung.


----------



## herodias (Jul 30, 2018)

Rysanek and G. Jones were not replaced by Nilsson, but by Marie Collier as Chrysothemis. btw i think Lindholm was also considered for that part since she had a great success in it when she sang it opposite Nilsson's first Elektra in Stockholm.
Eva Marton was asked by Solti to record the Farberin in 1989 but had to turn it down and was replaced by Behrens. Tennstedt started recording Elektra with Vinzing in the title role and Marton as her sister but production was stopped because Tennstedt feld the two soprano's should switch roles.


----------



## herodias (Jul 30, 2018)

Klemperer wanted to record just Die Walkure with Silja as Brunni and Baker as Fricka but because of his age EMI persuaded him to record Cosi fan tutte. It's all described in the booklet that goes with the cd that has the first act.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

-Die entführung aus dem serail with Klemperer (EMI, 1973)

For February 1973, EMI planned a recording directed by Otto Klemperer with Lucia Popp (Konstanze), Ileana Cotrubas (Blondchen), Werner Hollweg (Belmonte), Werner Krenn (Pedrillo) and Hans Sotin (Osmin). At the last minute the director decided to cancel the project, because he no longer wanted to make more opera recordings. To 'employ' the John Alldis Choir and the New Philharmonia Orchestra, EMI decided to record the Mass in C minor of Mozart, KV 427, with Ileana Cotrubas, Kiri Te Kanawa, Werner Krenn, Hans Sotin and Raymond Leppard.

https://www.tamino-klassikforum.at/index.php?thread/2493-werner-hollweg-1936-2007/&pageNo=3

-Tosca with Caballé, Pavarotti, Glossop and Karajan (EMI 1973/4 - recording and film?)

Entrevista a Montserrat Caballé/Revista Ritmo - Año XLIV Número 437 - 1973 diciembre (01/12/1973):

https://prensahistorica.mcu.es/arce...os_por_mes.do?idPublicacion=1000644&anyo=1973


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Hina Spani was the first choice for Desdemona in the 1931-32 HMV complete recording of Otello (With Granforte and Sabajno). for unknown reasons she was replaced by Maria Carbone.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think there is a Tristan with Jessye Norman. I think she wasn't satisfied with it. I don't know how she could do the curse effectively. Maybe they could autotune her voice so she could get those high notes out She could handle A5 but B's were always greatly reduced in volume. I assume she did this before the weight loss as she couldn't handle it after the weight loss IMHO.


----------



## betterthanfine (Oct 17, 2017)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I think there is a Tristan with Jessye Norman. I think she wasn't satisfied with it. I don't know how she could do the curse effectively. Maybe they could autotune her voice so she could get those high notes out She could handle A5 but B's were always greatly reduced in volume. I assume she did this before the weight loss as she couldn't handle it after the weight loss IMHO.


Here's  an interesting article on Norman and the role of Isolde, and also other recording projects.

I would also very much like to hear Norman's Elektra with Abbado.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

betterthanfine said:


> Here's  an interesting article on Norman and the role of Isolde, and also other recording projects.
> 
> I would also very much like to hear Norman's Elektra with Abbado.


Elektra would be very interesting, but even though there are only 3 C6's, they are very important and she could not manage them without autotune other than at non climactic volumes.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I think Fricsay should have been the conductor of what became the Cosi fan tutte with Jochum, Seefried etc. but his early death intervened. There was also at least one Verdi opera recording planned, maybe Rigoletto, I am not sure (neither if the Kubelik conducted DG Rigoletto was what was done instead). And Brahms' symphonies.

I would not be surprised at any number of cancelled Carlos Kleiber projects...


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> I think Fricsay should have been the conductor of what became the Cosi fan tutte with Jochum, Seefried etc. but his early death intervened. There was also at least one Verdi opera recording planned, maybe Rigoletto, I am not sure (neither if the Kubelik conducted DG Rigoletto was what was done instead). And Brahms' symphonies.
> 
> I would not be surprised at any number of cancelled Carlos Kleiber projects...


The Tristan would not have been released if Kleibwr had had his way, apparently


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

The Wolf said:


> Strauss' Elektra, cond. Claudio Abbado, with Jessye Norman, Helga Dernesch, Victor Braun, Vienna Philharmonic (Deutsche Grammophon - unreleased to date)
> 
> Recorded in the late 80 's and never published...
> 
> ...


Apparently, the Abbado/VPO _Elektra_ with Norman, Studer, Dernesch, Braun, et.al. was recorded by *Philips* and not by Deutsche Grammophon. I have also heard that Studer recorded an album of Mozart Concert Arias with Abbado, presumably for DGG, that, if true, also remains in the vaults. Finally, Sinopoli had chosen Studer as his Marschallin for a planned recording of _Der Rosenkavalier_, in Dresden, for Teldec. That would have been sometime in 2001 but, alas, Sinopoli tragically passed away in April of that year so the project was cancelled.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

The Conte said:


> That's right, sorry the Fidelio was not with Solti, but Davis. Solti conducted the opera in Salzburg with Studer and Hepner and maybe DG wanted to release that live recording, but couldn't because Hepner had already recorded it. (The Met DVD was from later on and so hadn't been made yet.)
> 
> Of the Strauss operas I think I heard that Arabella and the Marschallin were planned by DG, but Capriccio seems plausible as well.
> 
> N.


About the Salzburg _Fidelio_ with Studer and Heppner, if someone had plans to record it it would have been DECCA/London and not DGG, what with Solti being a longstanding DECCA artist. I also heard that the record label opted out of recording and releasing their Fidelio as Heppner had recently recorded Florestan for Colin Davis, for RCA. In any case, here is the Salzburg Fidelio radio broadcast.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

While not opera, the SONY Abbado/Berlin PO Beethoven 9th with Eaglen, Meier, Heppner and Terfel was to have been with Studer. Don't know why she was replaced by Eaglen but could it be because Eaglen had been recently signed up as a SONY artist? Incidentally, Studer was recorded live in the work, in 2003, with Justus Frantz, Anke Vondung, Christian Elsner (he is the Florestan in the new Pentatone _Fidelio_ by Marek Janowski, with Lise Davidsen) and Johannes Schwärsky. Here is the video of the Ode to Joy from the 2003 performance.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

ALT said:


> While not opera, the SONY Abbado/Berlin PO Beethoven 9th with Eaglen, Meier, Heppner and Terfel was to have been with Studer. Don't know why she was replaced by Eaglen but could it be because Eaglen had been recently signed up as a SONY artist? Incidentally, Studer was recorded live in the work, in 2003, with Justus Frantz, Anke Vondung, Christian Elsner (he is the Florestan in the new Pentatone _Fidelio_ by Marek Janowski, with Lise Davidsen) and Johannes Schwärsky. Here is the video of the Ode to Joy from the 2003 performance.


Thanks for the data!! Here is the Orchestral version of this thread:

Recordings Canceled or Modified...


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

The Wolf said:


> -Die entführung aus dem serail with Klemperer (EMI, 1973)
> 
> For February 1973, EMI planned a recording directed by Otto Klemperer with Lucia Popp (Konstanze), Ileana Cotrubas (Blondchen), Werner Hollweg (Belmonte), Werner Krenn (Pedrillo) and Hans Sotin (Osmin). At the last minute the director decided to cancel the project, because he no longer wanted to make more opera recordings.


I suspect that Klemperer's health was a factor in the cancellation - he died a few months later.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Kreisler jr said:


> I think Fricsay should have been the conductor of what became the Cosi fan tutte with Jochum, Seefried etc. but his early death intervened. There was also at least one Verdi opera recording planned, maybe Rigoletto,


There is a Fricsay Rigoletto, but in German with Metternich, Streich, and Schock. Quite good, too.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

wkasimer said:


> There is a Fricsay Rigoletto, but in German with Metternich, Streich, and Schock. Quite good, too.


But that's a much earlier RIAS radio, not a DG studio recording (that would probably have been in Italian). I think I read in an article or book on Fricsay that the next planned studio projects for DG had been Brahms's symphonies (there are several live/radio of Brahms #2) and a Verdi opera. It could also have been Don Carlo (also already covered in an earlier German radio recording), I am not sure. 
And probably that Così recording done with Jochum because it was the famous Mozart opera still missing from Fricsay's DG recordings and the cast was quite similar.


----------



## herodias (Jul 30, 2018)

The Abbado/Norman/Studer Elektra recording never happened, Studer's former husband denied it. Abbado recorded the opera with Polaski/Studer for Sony but never released because Polaski went and recorded it again for Teldec. I this all indeed happened then Sony probably waited to long or the end results weren't satisfactory.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Elektra would be very interesting, but even though there are only 3 C6's, they are very important and she could not manage them without autotune other than at non climactic volumes.


I would worry more about the strain on her luxurious voice. Screaming is not for her.


----------

